# New Jersey available for Sub Work



## hpgtowing (Dec 12, 2002)

New Jersey ... We are located in Northern New Jersey ..Union City, Hudson County NJ but can traveI.. We have drop decks & low boys to transport equipment if need be... have equipment and calcium salt available almost always... Call if you should need something..(201) 522-4936... Ask for Steve Thanks..Stay safe


Equipment:

3 4X4 Pick up truck plows.. 1 with a 8 foot stainless spreader..

2 Tandem Dump Trucks (For snow removal).. (one with a 10 foot plow) another with an Auger screw gate spreader.. 16 Yard bodies...

1 tri Axle Dump truck..

1 Cat 446B 4X4 BackHoe...

1 Cat 420DIT 4X4 BackHoe

1 Scoopmobile Articulated Loader 3.5 Yard bucket With a power angle snow plow attachment..

1 Cat 930 Articulated Loader..

2 Bomadier Rubber Track 4 foot power angle plows units..

4 Walk behind snow blowers

1. 10 foot Snow Box... 

We always have on hand in excess of 200 Yards of Calcium Rock Salt... 

Call if ya need something? Be safe.. (201) 522-4936.. Steve


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Is that all the stuff your NOT using or just your equipment list? Since you posted this today, how do you have all of that available for snow removal work this late in the season?


----------



## hpgtowing (Dec 12, 2002)

For the most part that is most of the equipment.. When we get a request for sub work? It normally is for just a piece or two of equipment.. And we could normally supply that equipment and double up on our remaining equipment. I will let them know what I can supply? And they will let me know if that can work? Thanks.. Be safe Steve


----------



## jburk4 (Mar 7, 2009)

Some questions for you, How close to say Marlboro or eatontown are you?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

jburk4;766855 said:


> Some questions for you, How close to say Marlboro or eatontown are you?


a nice 45 to an hour trip esp in snow


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

jburk4;766855 said:


> Some questions for you, How close to say Marlboro or eatontown are you?


I am about 30 minutes from you, I am located in Jackson.


----------

